# Free blizzard 8-10 in Haverhill MA on CL



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/zip/d/free-blizzard-8-10-expandable/6450580817.html

Not my ad but hoping someone will see that could use it. Possibly only good for parts.


----------



## BossEric (Nov 17, 2013)

It would be worth getting just for some of the parts if you ran Blizzard and was close by .


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Adds already taken down.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> Adds already taken down.


Was worth the freebie if was closer


----------

